# Post mortem



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 10, 2013)

A small morque:

1



The morque... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Chemicals... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Last glove... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Razor... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Lay in... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Who dies today...? von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Red courtain... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Fridge... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 10, 2013)

WOW!!
Fantastic as usual, great location!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2013)

Thats mad. I'm still waiting for you to do a really crap location! 
Still so grateful that you choose to share these with us


----------



## King Al (Aug 11, 2013)

Great pics aphonopelma! What an interesting find!


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow! those bottles!


----------



## freemanmarc (Aug 11, 2013)

Love it. You've inspired me to go check out an abandoned chapel of rest close to where I live. I hope I can find a way in.


----------



## ZerO81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Any availability for banning people who constantly post reports like this... 

On a serious note though, this is another superb location, I am highly envious of all these places you seem to find.

Odd to see curtains in front of the fridges too, I dont think i have seen that before.


----------



## shatners (Aug 13, 2013)

Incredeeeebla! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RichardH (Aug 13, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Odd to see curtains in front of the fridges too, I dont think i have seen that before.



I would guess that this is an undertakers' mortuary rather than a hospital one, and possibly the storage area doubled as a "visitation" parlour. The curtains would hide the fridges so as not to remind the bereaved that they were surrounded by, erm, meat.

Cracking photos!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 13, 2013)

This is a fantastic place! You do get to some great locations,fab shots


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thx to all, and btw it was a morque from a hospital...


----------



## kahlua (Sep 23, 2013)

tastefully creepy & disturbing. beautifully shot. thank you


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 24, 2013)

Lovely work (again!!!)...


----------

